# Rachelle Leah Returns as Octagon Girl for 111



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

> Rachelle Leah will reprise her role as a UFC Octagon Girl at UFC 111 on March 27 in Newark, NJ, the organization announced Wednesday.
> 
> According to the report, Leah will only return for one night only. No word on whether she will replace current Octagon Girls, Arianny Celeste or Chandella Powell.
> 
> ...


Link to the article here

THANK GOD!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I hope they got rid of that black chick, nothing against black chicks but she just doesnt do it for me

LEAH IS HOT!


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Good to hear!!!

Her and Arianny are the best looking so them 2 together is a win in my book.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

About time, the octagon girls of late have been, shall we say underachieving.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> About time, the octagon girls of late have been, shall we say underachieving.


what????? Natasha was the best imo.....


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Dakota? said:


> what????? Natasha was the best imo.....


Arriany is the best, ihmo, the rest just make we want the camera to go back to the sweaty shirtless men in the cage, lol.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Edith was always my girl


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

UFCFAN89 said:


> Edith was always my girl


agreed. Check here out in this pick










:thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice to see her back. She still shouldn't talk, though.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Davisty69 said:


> agreed. Check here out in this pick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't talk about my woman like that haha


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

This pleases me :thumb02:

And don't hate on Edith! Her and Mr. Ed both made great octagon girls...


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

She was/is the best imo


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

ive always thought that edith and ali sonoma were the hottest.:thumb02: arianny is hott but not nearly as hott as edith and ali in my opinion. they need to bring those two backk


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: the UFC is a big enough stage right now that they should be able to easily attract 2 ridiculously hot girls, in say, .5 seconds.

Arianny and Ali were the best pair of girls by far. The fact that the UFC couldn't keep both, or easily replace them with even hotter girls, shows you how cheap Dana is.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

soooo hot want to touch teh heiny!


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

Drop that Shawndel or Shawnathon, whatever the horse lookin chicks name is, and bring back Logan or Edith, or Natasha. But Shawntay or whatthefuckever her name is, just doesn't belong that close to Arriany. If Rachelle didn't have othershit to do, I'd say keep her around as a fulltime ringcard chick.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

munkie said:


> Drop that Shawndel or Shawnathon, whatever the horse lookin chicks name is, and bring back Logan or Edith, or *Natasha*. But Shawntay or whatthefuckever her name is, just doesn't belong that close to Arriany. If Rachelle didn't have othershit to do, I'd say keep her around as a fulltime ringcard chick.


I concur!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Can you say "worthless without pics"?








:thumb02:


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

*A challenger appears.*


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rachel Leah

Natasha

Arianny

Would make an epic octagon Threesome... UFC MAKE IT HAPPEN!!

Get rid of blackbitch... and thank god you already got rid of Horse face. Btw no insult to black people i just dont know her name.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

I love all races of women, I love black women, but imo that girl is really ugly, why did the ufc ever get her??

i would say she is a 3 or less, i wouldn't even date, hell i wouldn't even **** her. (whats her name anyway?)

I like edith and arriany.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

JoshKnows46 said:


> I love all races of women, I love black women, but imo that girl is really ugly, why did the ufc ever get her??
> 
> i would say she is a 3 or less, i wouldn't even date, hell i wouldn't even **** her. (whats her name anyway?)
> 
> I like edith and arriany.


Just because you think a black chick is ugly doesn't mean you need to cover your back so no one shouts racism. If someone is ignorant enough to do that, that's their problem :thumbsup:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

They really need Andressa Soares as a UFC ring girl. It would make events twice as good;


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rachelle is the hottest girl out there !!!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> They really need Andressa Soares as a UFC ring girl. It would make events twice as good;


She is hot, but the American obsession with very thin girls will probably impede her progress in that regard.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Drop horse face for Leah. Definitely. And then bring up Britney Palmer from WEC. She is pretty damn hot.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> She is hot, but the American obsession with very thin girls will probably impede her progress in that regard.


Man, i really dont understand guys who like skinny, pancake ass blonde chicks with fake tits, rather than curvy girls with ass. I pity these people.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

GSP vs Hardy, Mir vs Carwin and now Rachelle Leah, can't wait for the PPV.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> They really need Andressa Soares as a UFC ring girl. It would make events twice as good;


Ewww look at all that fat. She needs to lose 10 pounds and il be ok with her being an octagon girl.

Now im not saying i wouldnt bang that girl and not be proud!!! I would love to do alot of things to her but i just dont think shes good enough to be a octagon girl with that physique.

The other night i hooked up with a fat girl when i was completely wasted... i never met her before and said 2 words to her the whole night. What made me go in for the kiss i have no fucin clue. 

Blame it on the alcaholll

Anyway... Like i said... shes hot in real life but cmon... do you wanna see all that fat in a very tight outfit??? Not me.!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ali Sonoma FTW.

I miss Logan, myself


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Ewww look at all that fat. She needs to lose 10 pounds and il be ok with her being an octagon girl.
> 
> Now im not saying i wouldnt bang that girl and not be proud!!! I would love to do alot of things to her but i just dont think shes good enough to be a octagon girl with that physique.
> 
> ...



Well said sir. I tried to give you some rep but I got to spread some love first.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Bring her back!

(Minus the tan-in-a-bottle).


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Bring her back!
> 
> (Minus the tan-in-a-bottle).


Ugh.... ribs not sexy, neither is the fake blonde hair


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Ugh.... ribs not sexy, neither is the fake blonde hair


Yeah? Well I'll take Bleach blonde hair and a rib or two showin' over ol' thunder thighs up there any day of the week!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> Ugh.... ribs not sexy, neither is the fake blonde hair


ITA on the ribs, and the bottle tan would have been OK with two less apps on her body. Was she a former amateur bodybuilder or something, with that bottle tan abuse?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> ITA on the ribs, and the bottle tan would have been OK with two less apps on her body. Was she a former amateur bodybuilder or something, with that bottle tan abuse?


You take it back! You take it back!!

Frankly, I liked the way she looked when with the UFC, though I fully support surgically enhanced breasts.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Good fake boobs look great. Unfortunately, a lot of bad fakes have walked around the octagon.


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

Dakota? said:


> *A challenger appears.*


OOOOH, yummy!

Shes just so fuuuuuuucalicious.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

swpthleg said:


> Good fake boobs look great. Unfortunately, a lot of bad fakes have walked around the octagon.


I hate all fake boobs, if I want plastic I'll go to that store with no name on it at three in the morning when no one is around.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Ewww look at all that fat. She needs to lose 10 pounds and il be ok with her being an octagon girl.
> 
> Now im not saying i wouldnt bang that girl and not be proud!!! I would love to do alot of things to her but i just dont think shes good enough to be a octagon girl with that physique.
> 
> ...


You are one of those guys i pity. I question people like you, maybe your really a ***? That my friend, isnt fat, that is all 100% real woman;










Where exactly is she fat there? Look at how tiny her waist is and how big her booty is. you would prefer a chick with an ironing board ass (more like a boys ass) than that? Your crazy.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Ewww look at all that fat. She needs to lose 10 pounds and il be ok with her being an octagon girl.
> 
> Now im not saying i wouldnt bang that girl and not be proud!!! I would love to do alot of things to her but i just dont think shes good enough to be a octagon girl with that physique.
> 
> ...


You sir, are an idiot.

Now I don't want to tar everyone with the same brush, but how can a country that is renowned for it's VERY large patrons have a tendency to lean towards very skinny women?


----------



## nhgranite (Apr 10, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> You are one of those guys i pity. I question people like you, maybe your really a ***? That my friend, isnt fat, that is all 100% real woman;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



love big booty women! can't understand way the anorexic fake tit, fake blond look is considered hot.


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

Sorry fellas, I'm gonna have to agree with SideWays, that chic is too big for my taste. Her legs are huge and her butt is way too big for my taste. She might not be fat, but she's pretty big. I guess I'm just the typical american stereotype because I like my women a little one the skinny side with nice tits and a nice ass...I don't want a woman that could literally crush me in bed.

Just my personal opinion.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

BlacklistShaun said:


> Sorry fellas, I'm gonna have to agree with SideWays, that chic is too big for my taste. Her legs are huge and her butt is way too big for my taste. She might not be fat, but she's pretty big. I guess I'm just the typical american stereotype because I like my women a little one the skinny side with nice tits and a nice ass...I don't want a woman that could literally crush me in bed.
> 
> Just my personal opinion.


Yea, personally I love thicker women, but I'm siding with SideWays as well on this one. As far as octagon girls go, it's a different standard, that girl would be too big.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

HALLELUJAH!! Rachelle is BACK! Even if it is for a one time thing( we can hope tht it becomes more after she sees how much we appreciate her "_skills_"!)

Fake boobs :thumbsdown: I would rather have small real ones rather than huge basketballs sticking out on a chicks chest...


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> You are one of those guys i pity. I question people like you, maybe your really a ***? That my friend, isnt fat, that is all 100% real woman;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first picture wasn't very flattering I must admit, but these are a bit more appealing. I can't say who I agree with on this one because none of the pictures really show off her full body. From what I can tell she looks very good, but she doesn't quite meet the standards of an octagon girl. Maybe it just seems like tradition now but I'm used to octagon girls being very trim as opposed to full-bodied. Which I'm guessing is what a lot of people in this thread take issue with. :dunno:

Edit: After a Google Images search and seeing some more...ahem...reavealing pictures, I can say I'm a fan :thumb02:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

It doesnt just end on google images, thank the lord for youtube.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> You are one of those guys i pity. I question people like you, maybe your really a ***? That my friend, isnt fat, that is all 100% real woman;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there is alot of fat in her arms for starters but thats not even what the fuc im getting on. Like i said... in REAL LIFE LIKE ME MEETING HER OR SOMETHING she is hot but for an octagon girl she just isnt skinny enough. Dont feel sorry for me cuz i dont share the same taste in octagon girls then you do. Your crazy if you think i wanna see all that thickness dropping over a verryyy tight outfit.





LjStronge said:


> You sir, are an idiot.
> 
> Now I don't want to tar everyone with the same brush, but how can a country that is renowned for it's VERY large patrons have a tendency to lean towards very skinny women?


Im an idiot?? Lmao.... Get out of here with your bs please. If you wanna have a conversation with someone that sure as hell is not how you start it and if your trying to flame well thats against the rules. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Well there is alot of fat in her arms for starters but thats not even what the fuc im getting on. Like i said... in REAL LIFE LIKE ME MEETING HER OR SOMETHING she is hot but for an octagon girl she just isnt skinny enough. Dont feel sorry for me cuz i dont share the same taste in octagon girls then you do. Your crazy if you think i wanna see all that thickness dropping over a verryyy tight outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you need a pair of glasses? There is zero fat on her arms. If you want to **** skinny asses, then why not **** a guy? Exactly. Chicks aint meant to have flat asses.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

The curvy vs skinny argument going on in this thread is starting to rival Fedor vs Lesnar.....damn.....


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> The curvy vs skinny argument going on in this thread is starting to rival Fedor vs Lesnar.....damn.....


I just love em all... :thumbsup:


EDIT: Except the ugly ones, then I just like them...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

How did the thread get to this point without anyone saying "badonkadonk?"


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Do you need a pair of glasses? There is zero fat on her arms. If you want to **** skinny asses, then why not **** a guy? Exactly. Chicks aint meant to have flat asses.


You dont see her thick arms??? Lmao... Yah that girl is 98% muscle.!!!


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> You are one of those guys i pity. I question people like you, maybe your really a ***? That my friend, isnt fat, that is all 100% real woman;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell ya thats what im talkin about! :thumb02: dammm , i take her over arianny any day! , i dont like really skinny girls i like girls with meat on their bones and a nice ass and some curves. ariannys hott but i seen hotter. like this girl for example lol. i would date skinny girl though if they had a nice ass at least and legs. ali is skinny but shes exception bc she has nice legs and nice ass, same with natasha.same with edith :thumb02:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

The best ring girl isn't even in the UFC.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> You are one of those guys i pity. I question people like you, maybe your really a ***? That my friend, isnt fat, that is all 100% real woman;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, the first one...kinda gross. An ass should only rech specific preportions...

However, due soley to picture number 2, I have changed my opinion of her. And would relentlessly engage in carnal acts with her, if given the opportunity, but would not choose her over a female of equal hotness, due in entirety to that unnatural ass (I am a breast man)


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Honestly, the first one...kinda gross. An ass should only rech specific preportions...
> 
> However, due soley to picture number 2, I have changed my opinion of her. And would relentlessly engage in carnal acts with her, if given the opportunity, but would not choose her over a female of equal hotness, due in entirety to that unnatural ass (I am a breast man)


whats wrong with you man? i guess your not an ass man bc that ass is one of the best ive seen on here lol :thumb02: breasts are great too. btw life b ez nice avatar :thumbsup:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mckeever said:


>


I personally don't think she's all that hot, nothing to do with her figure. She just doesn't do it for me, and that first pic is pretty unflattering if you ask me, her turning makes her look a little thick.




TKOSPIKE said:


> btw life b ez nice avatar :thumbsup:


I've caught more rep on that thing than I have on my posts lol.:thumbsup:


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> They really need Andressa Soares as a UFC ring girl. It would make events twice as good;


that chick is pretty hott thats what i like right there, i dont like skinny model girls lol. unless they have something there on them then ya. that chick in the back looks good 2. 

Life B Ez you only skinny girls dont you lol.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TKOSPIKE said:


> that chick is pretty hott thats what i like right there, i dont like skinny model girls lol. unless they have something there on them then ya. that chick in the back looks good 2.
> 
> Life B Ez you only skinny girls dont you lol.


Nah, I much prefer curves over a girl who's ribs I could count hahaha. I'm just not a fan of that one, just don't find her attractive.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> Nah, I much prefer curves over a girl who's ribs I could count hahaha. I'm just not a fan of that one, just don't find her attractive.


oh ok, well everyone has their own tastes. i think she fuckin hott though. i still think it should be ali,edith,and natasha. never really was that big of a fan of arianny, logan, and rachelle. too flat.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TKOSPIKE said:


> oh ok, well everyone has their own tastes. i think she fuckin hott though. i still think it should be ali,edith,and natasha. never really was that big of a fan of arianny, logan, and rachelle. too flat.


I love Arianny, Natasha and Rachelle, Logan was cute. Edith is way too fake for my taste, lol and Ali is hot too, but I can't find anyone attractive if you've been in bed with this 










I still maintain that Brittney Palmer is the hottest ring girl, but she's in the WEC.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> I love Arianny, Natasha and Rachelle, Logan was cute. Edith is way too fake for my taste, lol and Ali is hot too, but I can't find anyone attractive if you've been in bed with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i dont give a **** if she slept with that crazy fool i still think shes hott  lol.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

i liked logan and doesn't diego have a wife and kid


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

joe davola said:


> i liked logan and doesn't diego have a wife and kid


Don't know, he was engaged to Ali for a minute though


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Whos Ali?

And whats so crazy about Diego. Hes not the sharpest knife in the drawyer, and who knows, maybe he is a few sandwhiches short of a picnic, but hes harmless in person i reckon.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Whos Ali?
> 
> And whats so crazy about Diego. Hes not the sharpest knife in the drawyer, and who knows, maybe he is a few sandwhiches short of a picnic, but hes harmless in person i reckon.


did you see what he was like drunk on TUF that boy is crazy


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

joe davola said:


> did you see what he was like drunk on TUF that boy is crazy


lol you mean this;






Funny shit, he was gone. I reckon hes harmless though.


----------

